# "Halloween Horrorscapes" Halloween CD



## koberlin1 (Sep 6, 2007)

We are pleased to announce the release of the *"Halloween Horrorscapes" CD* - a vivid auditory journey through a desolate wasteland of terror guaranteed to horrify all who listen to it!

_"This CD amasses all your worst nightmares into a cohesive and frightening sonic reality...your imagination will hate you for it."_

*Kami Asgar - Academy Award Nominated Sound Supervisor for Mel Gibson's Apocalypto and The Passion of the Christ*

_"Halloween Horrorscapes is not your typical Halloween soundtrack disc. This thing is SCARY - by far the most cinematic and ultra Hollywood sounding thing in it's genre. 45 minutes of story-telling horror produced on an epic scale - without any looping! But beware - some of this stuff isn't for the little ones - possibly a PG-13."_ 

*David Helpling Producer/Composer - Staff writer for Audio Media Magazine
*
_"Halloween Horrorscapes is the perfect CD in the evolution of Halloween soundscapes. The superior sound quality at a high volume and the right lighting will leave the bravest of Halloween enthusiasts looking over their shoulder. Each track tells a story with only sounds…SCARY SOUNDS. The mix of old-school and modern sound techniques makes Halloween Horrorscapes a must for your collection. I am proud to have it in my collection."_

*Larry McKenzie, TheHalloweenNetwork.com*

Preview and purchase the album  HERE.


----------

